# Are these lenses compatable with my canon???



## Mygixxer (Apr 6, 2012)

I have a canon T2i. My dad had a canon FTB (Film) and has the follwing lenses sitting around:
Kiron 28-210mm (Not AF)
vivitar 135mm (Not AF)
tamron 200-500mm (Not AF)

can I even mount these on my camera? If they do mount, can I use them?


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 6, 2012)

No.

The Canon T2i uses an EF mount.
All manual focus lenses for Canon used the FD and older mount which is not compatible ... unless you find some adapter.


----------



## punch (Apr 6, 2012)

i've heard of people getting adapters for the FD... so i would say in theory, yes.  the person i'm thinking of paid about $25 for her adapter.


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 8, 2012)

The "flange to focal plane" distance for Canon FD mount lenses is 42mm.  For EOS mount lenses it's 44mm.  That means an FD lens won't be able to come to proper focus without some optics.  There are FD lens adapters for EOS mount.  I haven't used one, but my guess is that you'll get some degradation of optical quality but it'll "work".  You'll have to set the f-stop manually using the aperture ring on the FD lens and, of course, the lenses are manual focus.

35mm film cameras with manual focus lenses had bigger & brighter viewfinders and usually a split-prism focus aid to help you get accurate focus.  Since modern DSLRs all auto-focus, and most use APS-C size sensors, the viewfinders no longer need to be so big & bright, nor do they require the focus aids.  Consequently, this makes using a manual focus lens a bit tougher than it would have been with a real 35mm film camera.

Since the adapters are usually inexpensive, it's probably not much of a risk to buy one and try it out.  I suspect you'll prefer lenses designed for your EOS body.


----------

